# Northwood ND coyote hunt



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Has anybody heard any information on the Northwood coyote hunt? I have heard an another blog that it will be held Feb 5th with about 3500 bucks in prize money, top 8 places getting paid. Other than that I dont have any more info.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im curious to see what rules they'll have, if any.

If its a "coyote roundup", or a free for all, count me out.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

We need to see rules. Lots of guys on here will not even consider a "tournament" unless they block, temp check, and enforce other rules. Otherwise it is too easy to cheat and ultimately hurts the community where it is held.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I completely agree. I think that this should be calling only. No snowmobiling and other bulls*%t like that, that is simply cheating unless you are using it simply to get to a spot. Have you guys heard any more info on the hunt?


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I got word back, sleds and atvs are not allowed so great news!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have heard from a few people the last few days about this hunt. I find it very odd that they are already advertising the large amounts of prize money ahead of time. What if 5 teams show up? My biggest question is...where is all this money coming from? Most tournaments the prize money is the team entry fees split up. If anyone knows...let us know.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

Northwood


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

So they're getting money from landowners and deerhunters because they're whining about the deer population going down, which is of course caused by coyotes. Not a host of other things.

This tournament was tried in the past out of Thompson by the guy who puts on the Classic in Dickinson and it failed miserably. Not enough people wanted to do it and they'd have to travel a ways to get into decent numbers of coyotes. by now most all the coyotes on the flats have been shot at by road hunters, kind of hard to stay alive on the flats. I say all the power to those guys.

Announcing the purse isn't always the best thing in the world, it'll bring all the best out of the woodwork. So i hope you're able to get a polygraph machine. I'm sure the wardens in the area will be out and about.

So who's in charge of the whole deal? Goose Bandit?

Good luck!


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Too many negative nancy's on this post in my opinion. And yes coyotes take about 80 percent of fawns in the spring according to Outdoor life magazine. Yes hunters and winter get them, but the fawns are what recoups the numbers.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

jk3hunter said:


> And yes coyotes take about 80 percent of fawns in the spring according to Outdoor life magazine.


Thank God! Could you imagine if we had 5 times the number of deer that we have now?! There'd be car/deer collisions all over. I'd like to see the studies on that to see if that is true. That percentage seems awfully high to me.

I like that colored construction paper rule. Pretty cool idea!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

jk3hunter said:


> Too many negative nancy's on this post in my opinion. And yes coyotes take about 80 percent of fawns in the spring according to Outdoor life magazine. Yes hunters and winter get them, but the fawns are what recoups the numbers.


So it's the coyotes that have dropped the deer population down so much...not the generous amount of ANTLERLESS TAGS being issued by the G&F for several years in a row? Interesting hypothesis...

BTW, never new Outdoor Life was such a scientifically-based publication to offer insight into the predation impact on an ecosystem. Wonder how they came by this 80 percent number...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

exactly what i was thinking, Outdoor life Mag i believe is out of NY. how would a guy out of NY know what the deer fawn mortality to coytoes would be here in ND. I'd say that that percentages is pretty high if you ask me. I'd say that that 80% mortality would be a combination of disease, weather, avian predators, lions, wolves, fox and maybe even a few vehicles.  If only 20% survived there wouldn't be a whole lot left after 5 years.

Hypathetical situation
say there are 100 adult doe deer to begin with. 
G&F issues 50 tags
only 40 deer are shot leaving 60 adult doe deer
If they were to make it through the winter, with the cold, lack of food, and no predators you may have 10 less by spring so you're at 50 adult does.

so if those 50 were left and all of them breed and there were no open does. and they had 50 striving young fawns running around and you knock off 80% of that you're going to be left with 10 fawns to grow. So now the next years crop before deer season is 60 adult does.

Do you get what i'm talking about. The BS flag just got pulled up the pole. 80% is just to much. If you want numbers I can give a few calls and get you some real data to sink your teeth into.

Who's in charge of the contest I have an issue with a rule and would like to talk to them on a pm.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

jk3hunter said:


> Too many negative nancy's on this post in my opinion. And yes coyotes take about 80 percent of fawns in the spring according to Outdoor life magazine. Yes hunters and winter get them, but the fawns are what recoups the numbers.


There are a lot of actual scientific publications on this subject. Even with POOR fawning cover, fawn mortality to coyotes rarely rises above 75%. Deer numbers are down right now because of WINTER. Bad winters are back to the Dakotas.

More of that "coyotes are to blame for everything" attitude.

Hmmm, maybe everything ISNT Bush's fault. IT WAS THE COYOTES FAULT!

I bet coyotes lied to us about WMD's in Iraq too.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

jk3hunter said:


> Too many negative nancy's on this post in my opinion.quote]
> 
> no kidding!!!! i was thinking some other words but we will stay with yours. I do not have anything to do with running the hunt, just posted the rules for everyone on this site to see. the rules are on another site, is where i found them. imo if you dont like the way the rules are set up DONT HUNT IN IT, this is not the same as the thompson hunt either.. you guys dont even give it a chance before you start smack talking the hunt or comparing it to others that "failed miserably"... its their first year doing this, strict set of rules, and a good reward for hunters that put in their time.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Amen goose bandit, you're very right. the rules are strict and even involve temp checks. ATV and sled usage is not allowed so I'm happy. And this will help the deer population immensly as well as helping landowners and ranchers with calving in the spring.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

hahaha, you won't even see a difference in the number of coyotes shot. I've seen where coyotes are shot out of an area just to return in about 3 weeks to the same level that it was before they were shot at. Have you ever heard of Source to Sink? It simply states that when the number of animals are reduce in one area, that animals from other surrounding areas will fill in that void. It happens so quick, it'll give you whiplash. If ranchers have problems in the spring, there are people that can be called to deal with the problems.

Comparing it the the Thompson hunt is pretty self explanatory. how many miles are they from each other? 23 miles? The hunters will be hunting the same basic areas. North, south, east and west of said location.

I'm not going to hunt it, I'm not up for rule braking morons. I'd rather hunt a clean hunt.

xdeano


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

jk3hunter said:


> Amen goose bandit, you're very right. the rules are strict and even involve temp checks. ATV and sled usage is not allowed so I'm happy. And this will help the deer population immensly as well as helping landowners and ranchers with calving in the spring.


Ignorance is bliss, eh?


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Bareback jack you need to really calm down about this subject. I'm not saying blame the coyotes for everything, but they are to be blamed for alot. Anybody who blames Bush for the things that happend to this country is a moron and really has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah I highly doubt that BBJ blames Bush for anything. I can just about imagine BBJ a liberal. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Well guys I talked to the guy who heads up the Classic in Dickinson and asked him what the deal was with him putting the suppressors not allowed in his rules. He said that for next year he's changing it so that they are allowed in the Classic. He only put that stipulation in the rules so that he could find out how many people were using suppressors. He said he only had one team using suppressors.

So beings that the rules were stolen from the Classic, maybe you should change like his did.

I talked to the trapper in the Northwood area today also, to see how many calf kills that he'd had in that area. You wouldn't believe me, he said none. Right from the horses mouth.

Sounds to me like they want a reason to hunt coyotes. because all those calves are being killed and all those fawns are being eaten, come on guys. I think the last time the hunt in Thompson was held they shot 2 coyotes or something.

BBJ as a Lib, hahaha :rollin: Don't hurt fluffy! :rollin: I'm going to go hug a tree. come on!

xdeano


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

haha my fault then guys. I get defensive over Bush haters thats all i do sincerelly apologize. But seriously, I dont know why anybody is coming up with objections to shoot coyotes. Its a fact that they eat alot of critters that we also like to shoot! It just saves more for us


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

This is an opportunity to hunt eastern North Dakota on an affordable priced tourney with imo huge payouts for a one day hunt. The written rules will be strictly enforced by tournement directors, YOU AS HUNTERS of the event, and local game wardens. If there is something you do not like in the rules or if you dont want the challenge of hunting this area.... STAY HOME. This is our First go at this and hopefully will be an annual event. If we flop we tried our best......if you make this an excellent event I hope to see you next year with bigger and better prizes. But if you are soooo opposed to this hunt or location we dont want to burden you with the time to hunt. For those of you who want to hunt this tourney... I cannot wait to see you on the evening of the 4th at the Northwood Community Center!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

well i hope you the best. really wish you didn't have the rule 7 with the suppressors and all. But you wouldn't have that rule unless you stole it from the Classic rules. I think it is bogus to exclude the guys who have the equipment and can't use it because you don''t know why that rule is even on the books. It was just to figure out who was using suppressors. but if you had read that post you'd know that already. Maybe you should put another rule in there to exclude all electronic callers. Make it an old school tournament.

Good luck,
xdeano


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks for your suggestion. IF rules not of your interest guess you wont hunt that day but good luck where u do hunt that day.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

so why no surpressors i would like to know the logic behind that rule


----------



## NDcowboy (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, its amazing reading all of your posts about the Northwood Hunt. And yes, lots of sarcasim and negitivity there. Well I am planning on hunting the tournament and I think the rules are excellent. But then some of us hunt lawfully and the rules really don't matter much to us no matter what they read. I think the Men's Club made the right choice letting you all know about the $3500 in prize money. They are trying to get as many teams as they can. But if you don't show up that is one less team I have to compete against for the 1st place $1000.00 And guess what, we do have coyotes. Maybe not the numbers in Rhame or Belfield but we do have dogs, infact The Hut Bar owner called me earlier and asked what I was doing. I was actually watching a dog out in the field digging. 15 minutes before that I saw a red fox about a mile and half down the road by Haggerts Seed Farm. For my personal thoughts, I don't think the coyotes take that many deer. There are many easier meals to catch like field mice, and stray house cats. And winter is starting to take its toll on some of the deer, yes winter kill. The snow is deep and the temps are cold and the farmers had a good harvest meaning shortage of cover and food. I know the Northwood Hunt will be a success and I welcome all of you to come. For those who don't believe the money is good, or think the rules suck, then stay home.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Completely agree, for those who complain about the rules stay home. I'm excited for this hunt it should be a great time


----------



## nonres_hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

i have never done a tourny before. it sounds like fun though. I may travel up from minnesota and join this tourny. always fun talking with other hunters and hearing stories about hunting!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nonres_hunter said:


> always fun talking with other hunters and hearing stories about hunting!


In my opinion that is the best part of tournaments...the BSing in the bar after the hunt. Even though there is always some teams who get pissy and take off right after results are announced. :eyeroll: Luckily the guys I hunt with aren't like that, so it makes it very fun!


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

AGAIN....the day of the tourney no use of ATV's or Snowmobiles will be allowed. Any team, with either, in there possession or found using them with not be allowed to register any harvested dogs!!! PERIOD!!

Thanks ... I have had several inquires about this and to clear this up.. this post is for all.

Hope you see you in Northwood on the 4th!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bravo Trigger! Glad to see you guys sticking to your guns!


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

Not sure where the story of use of snowmobiles or ATv's came from, but this rule will be followed by all participating teams who wish to register any dogs that day.

Fallguy... are u hunting that day in Northwood?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Trigger said:


> Fallguy... are u hunting that day in Northwood?


No I will be hunting the Bremen (Bressenden) hunt. We have hunted it the last 3 or 4 years and it is always a good one. Also that is the area of ND my family is originally from so it feels like God's Country to me and I love to be out there. Hope you have good turnouts for yours and good luck hunting if you yourself are hunting in it!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I also will be hunting the Fessenden tourny. I was looking forward to the Northwood tourny, but fessenden is kind of tradition now. I've been talking to quite a few people and it sounds like you will get a good turn out. I know of about 3 teams that are good friends of mine that will be there. I agree with Fallguy, stick to your guns and don't allow any BS to happen. There are a few tournaments around that i won't even consider because of their lack of rules.

Quote:I was actually watching a dog out in the field digging. 15 minutes before that I saw a red fox about a mile and half down the road by Haggerts Seed Farm. Quote:

I can agree to this. We did a lot of work in this area last year. every day i would see new fresh tracks.

Good Luck Guys! I'm looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks papapete and fallguy! I am looking for a good turnout, but no i am not going to hunt it as a committe chair would not be in the interest of the tourney. I sure wish i was! Out today by myself and had a great day laying behind a nuts on 250. Dogs are more obviously pairing up imo ...as far as i saw today. Yes results will be posted when tourney complete. Good luck to you guys in your tourney!


----------



## NDcowboy (Jan 21, 2011)

Out yesterday mostly just scouting for the Northwood Hunt trying to figure out our game plan. We saw 7 coyotes wanted to take a crack at all of them but we left them for next weekend. Only one dog that we had to take a poke at, he begged us...yes poke. I would have been bettter off throwing a rock. oke: He got educated! Hopefully next weekend will work out good for us...On another note saw a red fox in the field across from my house..watched him from the window but when a pickup came by and stopped at the corner he headed for the shelter belt..


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm also very excited for this tournament! NDcowboy thanks for saving some of those dogs for me oke:


----------



## NDcowboy (Jan 21, 2011)

Well jk3hunter, I kinda wanted to shoot those myself. But I wish you the best of luck and hope you do well. After the hunt :beer:


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

One last post before tourney....hope to see a good turn out Friday evening for the rules reading! I was out Friday, short hunt by myself saw 11 dogs and got 2 calling. The other 9 were NOT EDUCATED from the road so somebody will get some awesome opportunities sat am calling those. I cannot hunt and will be out watching the efforts and trying to keep an honest hunt sat. We are set to have a great hunt. The hut bar has a band each nite if you want to stay for entertainment. Motel rooms still avaible and 6 extra beds at my house if we fill the hotel up. Thanks all and gl on sat!!!!

Trigger


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

How many teams showed up for check in?


----------



## mantracker2 (Sep 14, 2010)

78 teams! What was the outcome? How many dogs took 1st?


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

79 teams entered... i will start a new thread about tourney and results...ASAP


----------

